# TuneXP 1.5



## IgneousPrime (Aug 21, 2002)

Hello everyone. I've been using this program since the release of 1.0 and it's awesome so far. It's the best I've encountered and it has so many nice options to improve any Windows XP system. I love this thing so much, I'll post it here for you guys to download! The main page is here:

http://www.driverheaven.net/dforce/

All of the information about the program is on there. Beautiful interface and easy to use overall. Contains no spyware and it's FREE. I fully boot up in less than 50 seconds now with their boot-defragment (Defrags your boot files). It also does things like defrag, clear prefetch folder, renew and release IP's, etc etc. I would try it out, great if your a speed-a-holic 

Laterz!

EDIT: All of the documentation is on the program. Don't know what an option does? Download the program, go to 'About' then 'Documentation'. Hope this helps!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Thanx for the info.

But next time, these types of posts should be in the Tips and Tricks section


----------



## IgneousPrime (Aug 21, 2002)

Oops, sorry >.<;;

It was for Windows XP so I thought to put it here, heh, my bad.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

No problem, Ig! Moved to Tips & Tricks!
Thanks!


----------



## Swiper (Mar 14, 2003)

Just a side note with that program

The option to ' clear pagefile during shutdown ' is a BAD option. This does not tweak your performance at all, it actually makes your system shutdown take a LOT longer than normal.

Just to let you all know.....

PS: If you want to tweak your bootup, you need to clean up IDE devices. Remove things that are not needed and also create a batch file to run at system shutdown that will clear out your prefetch folder 
A lot of files in prefetch folder will cause your system to boot up slowly.

My system boots up in 23 seconds flat from a powered off state to useable desktop.....

REFERENCE:


----------



## Blazer (Jul 5, 2004)

Hi I use Tune XP 1.5 at first when I chose the Ultra fast booting option I saw that green loading sign come past about 2 times and it was done! Shortly I installed an new power supply (old one 300W) new one 350W and Windows XP 64 bit edition which runs parallel to my winxp home edition. However now my pc boots really slow the green lodaging thing passes the screen approx 12 times  Whats wrong? 

Swiper can you Help?

My system specs: AMD Athlon 64bit 3000+, 512DDR 400MHZ, ATI RADEON 9800pro, 200GB IDE HARD DRIVE (WESTERN DIGITAL), 80GB IDE HARD DRIVE (SEAGATE). ASUS Mainboard.


----------



## IgneousPrime (Aug 21, 2002)

I don't think it supports Windows XP 64 bit edition. So I guess you're out of luck there. There hasn't been a new version out yet, but I'll let you know when version 2.0 comes out.


----------

